# Vincent pics



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent is over 6 months now...! How time has flown 
Here are some snowy pics and him being just silly


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Aww Vincent's lovely and reminds me of my Bertie before his coat got lighter and lighter and lighter!

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Vincent is gorgeous - lovely photos


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think Vincent is gorgeous


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow!!! I can't believe he is 6 months already!!! Time really does fly! He is just so cute


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Gorgeous 
Pepper has had a few toys that have looked like that too


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Still as gorgeous as ever!!! But have always has a soft spot for Vincent 

Ruth have you seen my baby - we've finally chosen her!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Vincent is lovely!!! They grow up so quickly don't they!! x


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Vincent = GORGEOUS!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wonderful Vincent update .. he is gorgeous Ruth xxx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, such lovely pics! Love the chocs, he looks lots like Rosie.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Ruth, I love seeing pics of your choccie boy he's sooooo gorgeous


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Such a beautiful colour...Vincent is lush!


----------

